# Creches in alicante



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Hi, 

As I'm moving to alicante for 9 months as part of 
my university course and I've a baby, I'm wondering what is the average cost of a crèche in alicante per hour/week or however they work it? Would it be cheaper for me to get a nanny, also what would be the cheapest I could pay? uone per hour/week?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Leanne7011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I'm moving to alicante for 9 months as part of
> my university course and I've a baby, I'm wondering what is the average cost of a crèche in alicante per hour/week or however they work it? Would it be cheaper for me to get a nanny, also what would be the cheapest I could pay per hour/week?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> Leanne7011 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Well we live in Ireland and yes it's pricey. Being honest he will take any work he can get so if this means working by day I will have to get a nanny or a crèche. I will have roughly 15hours in college And one hour each day will be spent travelling. How much are crèches roughly? So if I hired a nanny off a website such as au pair world i would be looking at paying roughly 6.00 an hour?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Leanne7011 said:


> Well we live in Ireland and yes it's pricey. Being honest he will take any work he can get so if this means working by day I will have to get a nanny or a crèche. I will have roughly 15hours in college And one hour each day will be spent travelling. How much are crèches roughly? So if I hired a nanny off a website such as au pair world i would be looking at paying roughly 6.00 an hour?


He'll probably not find it easy getting any work. Theres mass unemployment here in Spain, in fact the waiter who served us today said he was an aeronautical engineer and was "inbetween" jobs. Certainly while your husband looking it would be financially more sensible for him to look after your child. There arent many creches to my knowledge around, but if you find a child minder its probable that the cost would be roughly what you pay in the UK???!!?

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Well we live in Ireland and yes it's pricey. Being honest he will take any work he can get so if this means working by day I will have to get a nanny or a crèche. I will have roughly 15hours in college And one hour each day will be spent travelling. How much are crèches roughly? So if I hired a nanny off a website such as au pair world i would be looking at paying roughly 6.00 an hour?


here's a website listing guarderías (that's what crèches are called in Spain) in the Alicante region - not just the city, so you'd need to check addresses

maybe you could e-mail a few & ask about rates?

Guarderias en Alicante


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> He'll probably not find it easy getting any work. Theres mass unemployment here in Spain, in fact the waiter who served us today said he was an aeronautical engineer and was "inbetween" jobs. Certainly while your husband looking it would be financially more sensible for him to look after your child. There arent many creches to my knowledge around, but if you find a child minder its probable that the cost would be roughly what you pay in the UK???!!?
> 
> Jo xxxx


Ya we will have to discuss that, thank you. Are you living in alicante city yourself? Would you be able to recommend safe places to live if so, thanks again.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> here's a website listing guarderías (that's what crèches are called in Spain) in the Alicante region - not just the city, so you'd need to check addresses
> 
> maybe you could e-mail a few & ask about rates?
> 
> Guarderias en Alicante


Brilliant, thank you so much


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

One thing - IRELAND IS NOT IN THE UK!!!

Leanne, I really don't see how you/your boyfriend are ever going to afford a creche or a nanny in Spain. The chances of finding work are very slim unless you have a skill that none of the locals have. I've been fine because I'm an English teacher with good quals and experience, but I doubt I'd have found any work otherwise. The pay here is very low as well, compared to Ireland. It's common for people working full time to come out with only 700 or 800 euros after tax. It's probably not worth your boyfriend working if that means paying a nanny. 

Are you sure you're being at all realistic here? I did an Erasmus year in Spain 8 years ago and I had to work and save for an entire college year and over the summer to afford it. And that was just for me, no boyfriend and no baby. The Erasmus grant is intended to help pay for flights and moving costs, not to live on. I lived on the money I'd saved and was OK, but that was in the south where things are cheaper - free tapas etc and I was only paying 140 euro/month rent. I'm working full time here now and can only afford to support myself!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> One thing - IRELAND IS NOT IN THE UK!!!
> 
> Leanne, I really don't see how you/your boyfriend are ever going to afford a creche or a nanny in Spain. The chances of finding work are very slim unless you have a skill that none of the locals have. I've been fine because I'm an English teacher with good quals and experience, but I doubt I'd have found any work otherwise. The pay here is very low as well, compared to Ireland. It's common for people working full time to come out with only 700 or 800 euros after tax. It's probably not worth your boyfriend working if that means paying a nanny.
> 
> Are you sure you're being at all realistic here? I did an Erasmus year in Spain 8 years ago and I had to work and save for an entire college year and over the summer to afford it. And that was just for me, no boyfriend and no baby. The Erasmus grant is intended to help pay for flights and moving costs, not to live on. I lived on the money I'd saved and was OK, but that was in the south where things are cheaper - free tapas etc and I was only paying 140 euro/month rent. I'm working full time here now and can only afford to support myself!


Thank you for your advice. It has been my dream for the last 5 years and now is my chance. I'm now realising it is a bit unrealistic but I'd rather learn than regret not going and trying. Ill receive a grant of about 2000 And ill save roughy 1000 by myself, that's my rent covered without my boyfriends savings. My dad will be sending me 50 a week and then there's what my boyfriend saves or what he gets if he is lucky to find a job. Am I still bein unrealistic? I hope it will be possible.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your advice. It has been my dream for the last 5 years and now is my chance. I'm now realising it is a bit unrealistic but I'd rather learn than regret not going and trying. Ill receive a grant of about 2000 And ill save roughy 1000 by myself, that's my rent covered without my boyfriends savings. My dad will be sending me 50 a week and then there's what my boyfriend saves or what he gets if he is lucky to find a job. Am I still bein unrealistic? I hope it will be possible.


50€ a week will barely feed you 

what about utilties etc?

that sort of money isn't going to get you anywhere - & even if your boyfriend does get lucky he'd likely not earn enough to pay crèche fees

how much would it cost you to stay in uni halls? maybe you should bite the bullet & come alone - sounds dreadful I know, but I think financially it could be the only option


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your advice. It has been my dream for the last 5 years and now is my chance. I'm now realising it is a bit unrealistic but I'd rather learn than regret not going and trying. Ill receive a grant of about 2000 And ill save roughy 1000 by myself, that's my rent covered without my boyfriends savings. My dad will be sending me 50 a week and then there's what my boyfriend saves or what he gets if he is lucky to find a job. Am I still bein unrealistic? I hope it will be possible.


It depends how much your boyfriend can save because the three of you couldn't live off just your money. Your money isn't even enough for you. 50 a week is barely enough to live on - it's fine for food, but what about transport? Anything else you might need? College books? Spain is way cheaper than Ireland, but not that cheap.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your advice. It has been my dream for the last 5 years and now is my chance. I'm now realising it is a bit unrealistic but I'd rather learn than regret not going and trying. Ill receive a grant of about 2000 And ill save roughy 1000 by myself, that's my rent covered without my boyfriends savings. My dad will be sending me 50 a week and then there's what my boyfriend saves or what he gets if he is lucky to find a job. Am I still bein unrealistic? I hope it will be possible.


Leanne, I admire your determination and I sincerely hope you will be able to fulfil your ambition. I especially admire your determination to finish your studies whilst taking on the responsibilities and stresses of motherhood, something I doubt I could have done whilst I was at University.

But...whilst not saying that what you want to do is impossible it is very unlikely that you will survive a year in Spain on the money you say you will have.
First of all you have to start with the assumption that your partner will not find work. The chances of him getting a contracted job are virtually nil. Working illegally could get him in trouble and in any case it's doubtful that he could earn a decent wage to help support his family.
Then there's the point you raise about 'safe' places to live. Accommodation varies in price for a reason, as you'll know. Cheap places are not the best places to live when you have a child. 
From the information you have given, it's doubtful that you will qualify under the new income/asset regulations. Does your private medical care cover medical needs in Spain? You need to be 100% sure of this, for many good reasons.
If you were footloose and fancy-free I'd say 'Come over, you've nothing to lose'. ...providing you hadn't burned your bridges in the ROI, that is.
But you have a young child which changes everything.
The best way forward is to start by finding out if you have sufficient income/assets for the three of you to qualify under the new rules. Then you need to find out exactly how much you will need to pay for rent in a safe, salubrious area. Then you need to factor in the usual daily living costs. I've said before, Spain is not 'cheap'. 
You need to add up your costs and totally discount the possibility of your partner getting any kind of work because that's the only realistic way to go. My estimate of what you would need each month for the three of you would be around 1200 - 1500 euros inclusive of everything...rent, utilities, food, baby requisites, transport ....and you do need something left over for the occasional night out.
I said before you'd need at least 18000 euros to be able to complete that year without too many worries and I think most posters would more or less agree.
And you have to decide if you can meet that sum without banking on the hope that your partner will find work as the odds are so heavily stacked against him.

You know, it's amazing how 'small' things can derail you here. Our gardener, the one I posted about, lost his two German Shepherd dogs yesterday. They ran off while he was exercising them, not surprising really as they spend a lot of time tethered to guard his camper van. Now he cannot leave the van for any period of time because he has to take all his valuables with him....tools, laptop, bicycle...
So he is further handicapped in his ongoing search for work. 
It's a sad fact of life that when you're aready down, something will come along to push you down even more....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Leanne, I admire your determination and I sincerely hope you will be able to fulfil your ambition. I especially admire your determination to finish your studies whilst taking on the responsibilities and stresses of motherhood, something I doubt I could have done whilst I was at University.
> 
> But...whilst not saying that what you want to do is impossible it is very unlikely that you will survive a year in Spain on the money you say you will have.
> First of all you have to start with the assumption that your partner will not find work. The chances of him getting a contracted job are virtually nil. Working illegally could get him in trouble and in any case it's doubtful that he could earn a decent wage to help support his family.
> ...


all very good points , although Leanne as a bona fide uni student doesn't have to meet any financial requirements to register as resident - she is exempt from those requirements

that said - I can't see how they would be able to survive for more than a month or two on a few 1000 € 

I'd estimate a lower figure than you - if they can indeed rent a place (as posted on annother thread) for 300€ a month in a safe enough area, food & utilities say another 400 - 500 € a month - 1000€ a month would be a reasonable figure

so - if they're coming for 9 months - 9000 €


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

mrypg9 said:


> My estimate of what you would need each month for the three of you would be around 1200 - 1500 euros inclusive of everything...rent, utilities, food, baby requisites, transport ....and you do need something left over for the occasional night out.


I think that's realistic. Myself and my partner are on just over 2000/month between us and that's not a lot at all. We do manage to go out for a beer and tapa regularly and save a little each month, but we're very good at living on a budget, cooking everything from scratch and not wasting anything at all. We never buy clothes or anything like that. 

Another thing you need to consider is the cost of moving here. We spent a fortune on excess luggage and that was after repacking over and over so we only brought the essentials. You also need money to set yourself up once here - if you move into a flat, you'll probably need to buy stuff to cook with, mugs etc. That adds up.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> all very good points , although Leanne as a bona fide uni student doesn't have to meet any financial requirements to register as resident - she is exempt from those requirements
> 
> that said - I can't see how they would be able to survive for more than a month or two on a few 1000 €
> 
> ...


But her partner won't be exempt, so wouldn't be able to register as a resident, get a SIP card or anything unless he finds a job.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> all very good points , although Leanne as a bona fide uni student doesn't have to meet any financial requirements to register as resident - she is exempt from those requirements
> 
> that said - I can't see how they would be able to survive for more than a month or two on a few 1000 &#128;
> 
> ...


Thank you for your positive response. I believe I would have to live like a king to get through 18000. I live in Ireland off a lot less while running a car and Spain is cheaper. So you believe 9000 would get us through because that is possible for us to save before we go. Elextricity bills etc are only costing roughly 20 a month in most places I've been looking at. So that wouldn't be a major bill. As for transport, are there monthly passes etc? Ya I am exempt from the rules also.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Clemmie00 said:


> But her partner won't be exempt, so wouldn't be able to register as a resident, get a SIP card or anything unless he finds a job.


yes, he wouldn't be excempt - but people are only being asked for a bank balance of 5000€ to register - & he apparently already has private health insurance

he'd only get a SIP card if he was working anyway - unless he could get a S1 from Ireland which would cover him in any case


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Leanne, I admire your determination and I sincerely hope you will be able to fulfil your ambition. I especially admire your determination to finish your studies whilst taking on the responsibilities and stresses of motherhood, something I doubt I could have done whilst I was at University.
> 
> But...whilst not saying that what you want to do is impossible it is very unlikely that you will survive a year in Spain on the money you say you will have.
> First of all you have to start with the assumption that your partner will not find work. The chances of him getting a contracted job are virtually nil. Working illegally could get him in trouble and in any case it's doubtful that he could earn a decent wage to help support his family.
> ...


I'm positive it covers us, thanks. I believe I would have to live like a king to get through 18000 in 9 months. Ireland is more expensive and I wouldn't get trough that here while we both run separate cars. I believe 1000 a months would be sufficient as I've been offered flats in safe areas for 300 a month and bills an extra 25. Roughly. They are student accommodation places but I've been talkin to some landlords who will let the whole apartment out to me as I can't share with a baby. 

Thank you. Worst case. We run out of money and have to go home? I understand spain isn't cheap but its a lot cheaper than Ireland. Accommodation is double the price here straight away let alone bills and food. 

We are going to save roughly 9000 before we go, and anything else is a bonus, whether he gets a job or not. Would there be much bar work etc?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your positive response. I believe I would have to live like a king to get through 18000. I live in Ireland off a lot less while running a car and Spain is cheaper. So you believe 9000 would get us through because that is possible for us to save before we go. Elextricity bills etc are only costing roughly 20 a month in most places I've been looking at. So that wouldn't be a major bill. As for transport, are there monthly passes etc? Ya I am exempt from the rules also.


You were renting and paying all the bills, feeding a family of three and running a car on far less than 18,000 euro in Ireland? Not receiving any extra help from the government or family? I could never do that. 

I don't see how you'd live on 9000 for 9 months with everything you need to buy (rent, bills - elec, internet, gas etc, food, food/nappies for baby, transport pass, flights home) but that's just me.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your positive response. I believe I would have to live like a king to get through 18000. I live in Ireland off a lot less while running a car and Spain is cheaper. So you believe 9000 would get us through because that is possible for us to save before we go. Elextricity bills etc are only costing roughly 20 a month in most places I've been looking at. So that wouldn't be a major bill. As for transport, are there monthly passes etc? Ya I am exempt from the rules also.


Sorry but I agree with Clemmie.
No way will 9000 euros see you through nine months. Two adults and a baby living for 1000 euros a month all-in? 
Electricity at 20 euros a month???? Highly unlikely. 
You will be looking to rent at a time when landlords can charge 'holiday' prices. I would have thought that 600 euros a month would be needed to cover rent, utilities and I presume you'll be needing phone/internet too. 
Transport, depending on where you live, will set you back around 100 euros a month.
But it's your choice. I think you are in for a few unpleasant surprises but you have read what we've posted so as an intelligent adult it's down to you.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> It depends how much your boyfriend can save because the three of you couldn't live off just your money. Your money isn't even enough for you. 50 a week is barely enough to live on - it's fine for food, but what about transport? Anything else you might need? College books? Spain is way cheaper than Ireland, but not that cheap.


We are hoping to save 9000 before we go. I'm hoping that will be sufficient.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you for your positive response. I believe I would have to live like a king to get through 18000. I live in Ireland off a lot less while running a car and Spain is cheaper. So you believe 9000 would get us through because that is possible for us to save before we go. Elextricity bills etc are only costing roughly 20 a month in most places I've been looking at. So that wouldn't be a major bill. As for transport, are there monthly passes etc? Ya I am exempt from the rules also.


I don't know about travel cards - the uni should be able to tell you

yes, I think 1000€ a month is doable - I know couples who live on that & some single mothers of teenagers

a good rule of thumb really is that you would probably need more or less here as you would back in Ireland - some things are cheaper, some more expensive - especially things for children!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> 50 a week will barely feed you
> 
> what about utilties etc?
> 
> ...


That is 50 a week and savings. My mom has offered but being honest, I wouldn't be able to come back and adapt as a mom. Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Ya I will probably bring a lot of that kind f stuff over with us. We will have to learn to live like that. They were my intentions anyway, we will bring all our clothes to last the year etc. so roughly 1000 should be enough?


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Ya I will probably bring a lot of that kind f stuff over with us. We will have to learn to live like that. They were my intentions anyway, we will bring all our clothes to last the year etc. so roughly 1000 should be enough?


How are you going to get it all here? It cost us literally hundreds to bring our stuff over, and we brought the bare minimum. I don't think 1000 for 3 people is enough at all, but I'm not familiar with Alicante.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry but I agree with Clemmie.
> No way will 9000 euros see you through nine months. Two adults and a baby living for 1000 euros a month all-in?
> Electricity at 20 euros a month???? Highly unlikely.
> You will be looking to rent at a time when landlords can charge 'holiday' prices. I would have thought that 600 euros a month would be needed to cover rent, utilities and I presume you'll be needing phone/internet too.
> ...


I know families living on that mrypg9

not living the high life to be fair - but you can indeed rent for 300 a month (even in my town :O) 

yes, 600 for rent, food & utilites - maybe 700 - tight - but not impossible


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> But her partner won't be exempt, so wouldn't be able to register as a resident, get a SIP card or anything unless he finds a job.


We will take the risk if he doesn't get a job.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, he wouldn't be excempt - but people are only being asked for a bank balance of 5000&#128; to register - & he apparently already has private health insurance
> 
> he'd only get a SIP card if he was working anyway - unless he could get a S1 from Ireland which would cover him in any case


So he would need 5000 in his bank after the 3rd month? That possible. Yes him and my son have private health care that cover anywhere in EU. What is an S1?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> You were renting and paying all the bills, feeding a family of three and running a car on far less than 18,000 euro in Ireland? Not receiving any extra help from the government or family? I could never do that.
> 
> I don't see how you'd live on 9000 for 9 months with everything you need to buy (rent, bills - elec, internet, gas etc, food, food/nappies for baby, transport pass, flights home) but that's just me.


Then you must live like a king also. I receive a total of 800 a month and my boyfriend receives 1000. That covers us and allows us to treat ourselves and run two cars  all the landlords I've been speaking to that are letting student accommodation to me, like most landlords on all the student sites, cover the electricity, gas, water and Internet for max.30 a month extra on the rent. As I'm on my phone at the moment I can't send links but later I will show ye  we don't need flights home until the final month. Thanks for all your advice


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> Sorry but I agree with Clemmie.
> No way will 9000 euros see you through nine months. Two adults and a baby living for 1000 euros a month all-in?
> Electricity at 20 euros a month???? Highly unlikely.
> You will be looking to rent at a time when landlords can charge 'holiday' prices. I would have thought that 600 euros a month would be needed to cover rent, utilities and I presume you'll be needing phone/internet too.
> ...


Yes in student accommodation the landlord covers the bills - electricity, Internet, water and gas for an extra 30 max. I have been speaking to landlords and they will not be charging me holiday prices in student accommodation. Thanks fr all your advice, mostly negative, I will keep ye posted when I arrive


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> So he would need 5000 in his bank after the 3rd month? That possible. Yes him and my son have private health care that cover anywhere in EU. What is an S1?


he can register straight away, so if he has more in the bank when you arrive that would be even better

an S1 is a form you can get from the DWP

if your boyfirned is currently (or very recently I think) working & has sufficient NI contributions then he can get this which will cover him for healthcare in Spain under a reciprocal agreement - you could also get one for your/his child 

cover is for up to 2 years so the 9 months would be well within that, obviously


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I don't know about travel cards - the uni should be able to tell you
> 
> yes, I think 1000&#128; a month is doable - I know couples who live on that & some single mothers of teenagers
> 
> a good rule of thumb really is that you would probably need more or less here as you would back in Ireland - some things are cheaper, some more expensive - especially things for children!


Thank you for your positive advice again, it's relieving  are you a mother yourself? 1000 is of course doable considering rent is 300. That's 700 for one set bill, transport and food. We were in Spain last year and learned to bring all our baby essentials with us from now on. Very expensive compared to here! My son is on solid foods so he should eat just as cheap as us.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thank you! Finally some average people  I don't think I'm being unrealistic at all. I done my research before I came to this website, I was only lookin from confirmation from people maybe living there. Can you confirm how much bills are? I'm aware it could be different for student accommodation. Thanks for your advice


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you! Finally some average people  I don't think I'm being unrealistic at all. I done my research before I came to this website, I was only lookin from confirmation from people maybe living there. Can you confirm how much bills are? I'm aware it could be different for student accommodation. Thanks for your advice


yes - a widow with 2 teenagers , one of whom will be off to uni somewhere in the world all too soon!!

my bills would be way more than yours -we're in a hard to heat 5 bedroom house - small apartments are much easier to heat & I doubt you'd be getting aircon in an apartment at that price

you can heat a small apartment with a gas heater - a gas bottle costs about 16€ atm I think & you would probably get through one a month for heating for 2-3 months - after that you wouldn't need it

electricity IS expensive though - phones & internet are too


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes - a widow with 2 teenagers , one of whom will be off to uni somewhere in the world all too soon!!
> 
> my bills would be way more than yours -we're in a hard to heat 5 bedroom house - small apartments are much easier to heat & I doubt you'd be getting aircon in an apartment at that price
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear. Are you living in alicante? That's brilliant, UNI is brill  ya we wouldn't need heating all year I assume? Air con isn't great for babies either so ill leave that too. So far landlords have included the bills at a set price at the end of the month. I intend on living in student accommodation but nt sharing with other students. And most landlords have agreed to give me the whole apartment at a cheaper price as I'd be paying it alone and not sharing with other students


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Sorry to hear. Are you living in alicante? That's brilliant, UNI is brill  ya we wouldn't need heating all year I assume? Air con isn't great for babies either so ill leave that too. So far landlords have included the bills at a set price at the end of the month. I intend on living in student accommodation but nt sharing with other students. And most landlords have agreed to give me the whole apartment at a cheaper price as I'd be paying it alone and not sharing with other students


we live an hour north of Alicante city - but in the Alicante province

no - you for sure wouldn't need heating all year - Jan & Feb are usually the coldest months & I haven't even got the heating on now - I hate aircon too & use fans in the hottest months - & unless it's desperately cold use the aircon on heat for the odd hour here or there to warm the living room - I prefer the bedrooms cold anyway

that's great if you can get a student apartment with bills included - it won't be an easy 9 months, it has to be said - but doable


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> we live an hour north of Alicante city - but in the Alicante province
> 
> no - you for sure wouldn't need heating all year - Jan & Feb are usually the coldest months & I haven't even got the heating on now - I hate aircon too & use fans in the hottest months - & unless it's desperately cold use the aircon on heat for the odd hour here or there to warm the living room - I prefer the bedrooms cold anyway
> 
> that's great if you can get a student apartment with bills included - it won't be an easy 9 months, it has to be said - but doable


Thank you for your help. Yes I'm sure others think I expect it to be easy, I don't, but I know for sure I'm not being unrealistic, as others have said. Thanks again


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Then you must live like a king also. I receive a total of 800 a month and my boyfriend receives 1000. That covers us and allows us to treat ourselves and run two cars  all the landlords I've been speaking to that are letting student accommodation to me, like most landlords on all the student sites, cover the electricity, gas, water and Internet for max.30 a month extra on the rent. As I'm on my phone at the moment I can't send links but later I will show ye  we don't need flights home until the final month. Thanks for all your advice


I don't live like a king at all. I have a decent lifestyle on just over 1000 a month for me alone, but I wouldn't fancy living here on much less. 

I know you don't need flights home until the final month, but that's likely to be just when you're running out of money. That's an extra few hundred on top of your 9000.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> I don't live like a king at all. I have a decent lifestyle on just over 1000 a month for me alone, but I wouldn't fancy living here on much less.
> 
> I know you don't need flights home until the final month, but that's likely to be just when you're running out of money. That's an extra few hundred on top of your 9000.


Your rent or bills or something must be a lot more than mine will be. I'm telling you, my rent will be 300, bills 50 max, transport 100, that's 550 on what. . Food? We wont eat 550 euro worth of food no matter how much we try. Our child eats the same as us so no need to buy any fancy formula etc. We won't be going on nights out as that requires a babysitter by night, in Spain, and I wouldn't be comfortable with that. As for clothes, we'll bring them all. Nappies-20 a month. College book at the beginning only-100. I can't think of much more. Oh free healthcare. I think that sounds viable, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Your rent or bills or something must be a lot more than mine will be. I'm telling you, my rent will be 300, bills 50 max, transport 100, that's 550 on what. . Food? We wont eat 550 euro worth of food no matter how much we try. Our child eats the same as us so no need to buy any fancy formula etc. We won't be going on nights out as that requires a babysitter by night, in Spain, and I wouldn't be comfortable with that. As for clothes, we'll bring them all. Nappies-20 a month. College book at the beginning only-100. I can't think of much more. Oh free healthcare. I think that sounds viable, correct me if I'm wrong.


Nope, my rent and bills are less. My transport card is about 60 a month. Most of my extra costs here are things that just crop up - I spent quite a bit on prescriptions last month. Something came up and I had to fly home for a few days. I needed some dental work done. The metro went on strike and I spent 20 euro on a taxi home from work. Stuff just happens and I'd hate to be living on a budget so tight that this stuff would crush me. 

You're right in that I spend more than you on going out/entertainment - it is much easier if you stay in all the time.


----------



## brocher (Mar 21, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you! Finally some average people  I don't think I'm being unrealistic at all. I done my research before I came to this website, I was only lookin from confirmation from people maybe living there. Can you confirm how much bills are? I'm aware it could be different for student accommodation. Thanks for your advice



Leanne, the "average" people on this website aren't being unkind or negative. They are exactlywhat you asked for - they are average people living in Spain who know exactly how much it does cost to live there. 

They also know exctly how badly Spain is being hit with the crisis - it's much, much worse than Ireland and the UK. Unemployment in the under 26 age group is over 50%

You say you found things cheaper when you were on holiday - that's a lot different from the cost of living a day to day life. Somethings are cheaper (alcohol and ****), others are much more expensive (kids stuff, internet). Overall, you'll probably find it costs almost the same as life at home - and that includes cost of utility bills, etc. Heating will cost a fortune in winter.

It's interesting, though, that you are now saying you might be able to live in student accomodation after all. How much are these landlords you're speaking to quoting you all-in, for the 3 of you? 

As clemmie, says it will cost a fortune if you try to bring over everything you will need - toys, nappies, bigger size clothes for a growing baby, cot, buggy - as well as lots of household stuff. Even in a supposedly fully furnished flat, there is always lots of cooking stuff, bedding, etc missing. You will need at least an extra month's rent as a deposit almost as soon as you arrive.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you! Finally some average people  I don't think I'm being unrealistic at all. I done my research before I came to this website, I was only lookin from confirmation from people maybe living there. Can you confirm how much bills are? I'm aware it could be different for student accommodation. Thanks for your advice




So....in what way am I and the others not 'average'? Believe me, the way you will be living will not be 'average'....You really can't talk about what is 'average' and what isn't until you have actually lived in Spain. 'Average' for Northern European immigrants isn't having to watch every cent they spend...yet. That may well come in the future.
As for 'negative' comments: we live here, we know how hard it is to live without a half-way decent, assured income. If you expected only the advice you wanted to hear, I and others could have told you all sorts of silly things.
You are coming here with a very young child. That in itself is a quite bold thing to do when you are young and with very little means of support. Everything has to be carefully planned, as I'm sure you're aware.

I wish you well but I think you may find a very different reality from what you imagine when you get here.

As you have a very young child, it might be prudent to check out the accommodation before you sign anything...That's what the 'average'sensible person would do.
I just can't imagine how anyone could get by with electricity bills of 20 euros a month. I doubt that your student accommodation will be spacious and you may well need to use your aircon for part of August and September.That will cost you over 20 euros a week....
Interner/phone will set you back around 45 euros a month. Water bills should be quite low, though. Will your hot water and cookimg be via electricity? Or will you need bottled gas?

If your knowledge of Spain is limited to holidaying, the experience will have taught you almost nothing of value, believe me. Before moving to Prague I had visited Czechoslovakia/Czech Republic for over three decades several times a year, staying with friends.
Nothing like the experience of zctually living there.....


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> I know families living on that mrypg9
> 
> not living the high life to be fair - but you can indeed rent for 300 a month (even in my town :O)
> 
> yes, 600 for rent, food & utilites - maybe 700 - tight - but not impossible


I know of families living on less than that....
And they aren't happy families.... It's how people HAVE to live in these tough times, not how they SHOULD live.

I've always said that single people with no children have nothing to lose and should go for it, as long as they have money for the fare home and somewhere to live when they get there.

But bring a child or children into the equation and everything changes...or should change, imo.

Perhaps student accommodation in Alicante is of a higher quality than most 'student accommodation'?

As for heating...we rarely need heating during the day - we're out and about most of the time. It does get chilly at night and we heat then but don't use electricity. Our monthly Endesa bills, with standing charges etc. are around 150 euros all year round. We are quite careful with electricity usage now, putting the dishwasher sand washing machine on only at low tariff times.

We have just had a humungous water bill ......420 euros for two months. Obviously a mistake, it should be around 40 euros a month in winter. It seems that quite a few of our neighbours have had these kinds of bills...a friend had a bill for over 700 euros for two months
Off to Aquagest on Tuesday...


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I know of families living on less than that....
> And they aren't happy families.... It's how people HAVE to live in these tough times, not how they SHOULD live.
> 
> I've always said that single people with no children have nothing to lose and should go for it, as long as they have money for the fare home and somewhere to live when they get there.
> ...


yes it is of better quality and a lot cheaper  and i dont know how many more times i have to say this to everyone on this forum but the bills in student accomodation are only an extra 30euro roughly per month. This includes EVERYTHING. Hence why they call it student accomodation, so students can afford it


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

*question about insurance*



Leanne7011 said:


> So he would need 5000 in his bank after the 3rd month? That possible. Yes him and my son have private health care that cover anywhere in EU. What is an S1?


Hello Leanne,
I understand that you have a lot of questions to clearify at the moment. Best wishes with your project of moving to Spain !

It happened that I am looking now for a private health insurance that would work in the EU countries and have found that you referred on this. Could you please, name the health insurance which your son and husband use? 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

mrypg9 said:


> I know of families living on less than that....
> And they aren't happy families.... It's how people HAVE to live in these tough times, not how they SHOULD live.
> 
> I've always said that single people with no children have nothing to lose and should go for it, as long as they have money for the fare home and somewhere to live when they get there.
> ...


she's coming for 9 months - to do a required element of her degree - if she's prepared to rough it a bit (or even a lot) for 9 months to improve her future - then why not?

yes, it will be tough - she sounds like she's prepared for that


and it's only 9 months..........


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> So....in what way am I and the others not 'average'? Believe me, the way you will be living will not be 'average'....You really can't talk about what is 'average' and what isn't until you have actually lived in Spain. 'Average' for Northern European immigrants isn't having to watch every cent they spend...yet. That may well come in the future.
> As for 'negative' comments: we live here, we know how hard it is to live without a half-way decent, assured income. If you expected only the advice you wanted to hear, I and others could have told you all sorts of silly things.
> You are coming here with a very young child. That in itself is a quite bold thing to do when you are young and with very little means of support. Everything has to be carefully planned, as I'm sure you're aware.
> 
> ...


As i have to repeat again, the bills are roughly 30euro extra a month in student accomodation whcih includes EVERYTHING. Dont believe me, search student accomodation on easypiso.com and see for yourself  Thanks for all your negative advice, ill keep you posted when i arrive and let you know how i get on with 1000 euro a month


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> Nope, my rent and bills are less. My transport card is about 60 a month. Most of my extra costs here are things that just crop up - I spent quite a bit on prescriptions last month. Something came up and I had to fly home for a few days. I needed some dental work done. The metro went on strike and I spent 20 euro on a taxi home from work. Stuff just happens and I'd hate to be living on a budget so tight that this stuff would crush me.
> 
> You're right in that I spend more than you on going out/entertainment - it is much easier if you stay in all the time.


Thats great that you had the money to allow for all these set backs. But 1000 a month will be sufficient for my lifestyle  thanks. This 9 months will better my degree and make sure i never have to be on a tight budget again


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yes, no problem, it's VHI, we live in Ireland incase you have picked up that we live in the UK as people keep referring to the UK(not sure why) as im Irish. But it is VHI healthcare, and im sure an E111 would cover you also


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

nidelva said:


> Hello Leanne,
> I understand that you have a lot of questions to clearify at the moment. Best wishes with your project of moving to Spain !
> 
> It happened that I am looking now for a private health insurance that would work in the EU countries and have found that you referred on this. Could you please, name the health insurance which your son and husband use?
> Thanks in advance.


Thank you . Yes, it is VHI healthcare, we live in Ireland, there has been a lot of reference made to the UK even though im Irish but VHI will cover you but im sure you can also get an E111 card, google it, depending on how long you intend on going for. Theyre also free as far as i can remember, i got one for a year 2 years ago.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you . Yes, it is VHI healthcare, we live in Ireland, there has been a lot of reference made to the UK even though im Irish but VHI will cover you but im sure you can also get an E111 card, google it, depending on how long you intend on going for. Theyre also free as far as i can remember, i got one for a year 2 years ago.


the E111 is now called the EHIC & has been for some time...


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

brocher said:


> Leanne, the "average" people on this website aren't being unkind or negative. They are exactlywhat you asked for - they are average people living in Spain who know exactly how much it does cost to live there.
> 
> They also know exctly how badly Spain is being hit with the crisis - it's much, much worse than Ireland and the UK. Unemployment in the under 26 age group is over 50%
> 
> ...


First of all, ill repeat myself as you obviously havent read the posts properly. I was always able to live in student accomodation, that was always my plan, but as i said, I CANT SHARE with other students as i have a baby. So some landlords, who rent out rooms at an average rate of 150-200 a month are instead allowing me to rent out the whole appartment, NOT JUST A ROOM, for a discounted price at roughly 300-400 euros a month. I have had many offers. As i also already said, i will buy nappies as i go along over there, working out at around 20 a month. My son will be nearly 2. Also, flying with aerlingus, they allow you to bring one buggy or one travel cot FREE OF CHARGE. So i will only have to pay for one. Aerlingus also allow, 20kg per person to be boarded on the plane and 10kg handluggage. That is 60kg, sufficient for the amount i will be bringing with me . Student accomodation are already furnished  The deposit isnt much, and i will recieve that back which would pay for my flights home  so it all works out. We have plenty of clothes for my baby given to us as gifts, and these people thought ahead(like myself) and gave us bigger sizes  Also, for your information, have you been to ireland or sussed out the cost of accomodation here?.. It is double at least. So that makes, **** alcohol and accomodation cheaper in Spain. 

I think i know what im talking about to a certain extent, hence why i came onto this website. But some people are just so negative, i dont know what kind of lives ye live but 1000 a month is realistic if youre paying 300 rent, 100 transport, 100 max bills IN STUDENT ACCOMODATION.. whats left, food and other little things. God forbid an emergency did pop up, not regarding health wise as we are covered in EU countries, we have family at home. And worst case scenario, we run out of money? Whats left, we go home? What would i lose?... not much, but atleast i can say i tried and not taken everybodys word as gospel on this forum. 

Thanks for your advice, but im not stupid or being unrealistic, ive had to repeat myself a few times as people arent reading my posts.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> the E111 is now called the EHIC & has been for some time...


It is still the same thing though, right? I got it in 2011, i think it was the E111 still then but anyway EHIC, it covers you abroad for a while. Thanks, my mistake


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> It is still the same thing though, right? I got it in 2011, i think it was the E111 still then but anyway EHIC, it covers you abroad for a while. Thanks, my mistake


it changed in 2004 !!!


maybe Ireland was a bit slow .......... but yes, it's the card which gives you access to emergency healthcare while on holiday in the countries which accept it

it's what you can use here as a student, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

You're obviously getting frustrated and I'm sorry we come across as negative. I guess the forum and the people around us have seen so many people fail, so many people dont understand the extent of the crisis, the new rulings regarding residencia and dont think it applies to them. What you need to do is to learn as much as you can, including the negatives. I'm sure you are capable of looking after yourself and your family, but you need the facts good and bad. Moving to Spain is NOT the cheap, easy option it once was, its mega difficult and if you dont have knowledge or indeed a good buffer of savings, it will be a costly experience. BTW, the EHIC is only for non residents/tourists, not sure about students or their children

Top tip: Learn the negatives so that you are forewarned



Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> As i have to repeat again, the bills are roughly 30euro extra a month in student accomodation whcih includes EVERYTHING. Dont believe me, search student accomodation on easypiso.com and see for yourself  Thanks for all your negative advice, ill keep you posted when i arrive and let you know how i get on with 1000 euro a month


And I have to repreat again to you....it is not 'negative' advice, whatever that is. I am telling you what it costs to live here. It seems you want to hear ...what you want to hear. Fair enough. But be prepared for shocks.

I note that you are still asking about rent levels for private -non-student? - accommodation in Alicante. That could be more suitable than student accommodation when you have to take a child into account. But you then ask whether landlords would cover all utilities bills for 20 euros a month....

Someone has pointed out that you will be asked for a month's deposit - some landlords require two months, although they shouldn't. If you find a landlord who will throw in electricity, water, phone bills for 20 euros a month, please let us all know...Standing charges for water and electricity amount to more than 20 euros before you switch on the light or turn on a tap.

I repeat again to you...if you think you can manage to pay all your bills, find a decent flat, cope with all the unexpected things life throws at you...good luck. How many times do I have to repeat to you that I admire what you intend to do?
Far too many young mothers give up on their education. But it seems you only want to hear the good stuff.

If you can rent for 400 euros a month, keep your utility bills to 100 euros a month, live near to Uni so you don't rack up transport costs and have 500 euros left for food and emergencies, yes, it's manageable but it will be tough. Three people can indeed eat well for 400 euros a month with a bit of effort and imagination. Our weekly food bills come to around 150 euros a week, a sizeable amount of which goes on food for our very large dog, two feral cats that live in our garden and treats for the dogs at the rescue kennels we volunteer at,and we spend a lot on fresh fruit, vegetables, fish and fruit juices - my partner is vegetarian. Without the dog and cat food we could easily live on 100 euros a week, not including coffees, drinks and meals out.

What I find expensive here is electricity, internet, phone. If you can get all these things for 20 euros a month, frankly, I'm amazed.

We get a lot of posts from people who want to come and live in Spain. A lot of these get stroppy when they don't hear that there is plenty of work, accommodation is cheap, the cost of living is cheap and so on. We who know how things really are and describe that reality are used to being told we are 'negative'. It would be nice to hear from some of these people who say they are coming anyway and will tell us when they are settled, working and so on. We rarely if ever do hear.
So yes, keep us informed. Tell us *truthfully* how you manage. Your feedback could help us to help others. But do not dismiss the things that people who know whereof they speak tell you. One example: you asked if there is 'bar work' available for your partner... No-one said it was impossible to find work, merely that it was unlikely. That kind of work is also illegal. If you take it, you are taking a risk, as am I in employing a gardener cash in hand. But I am prepared to take that risk as I can deal with the consequences. 

Btw, the EHIC is not an health insurance card. It is for emergencies only, is accepted only at regional health institutions, at least here in our part of Andalucia, and I've heard that in some regions it is being refused. It's those kind of unexpected events, like those Clemmie referred to, that can throw you completely.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> You're obviously getting frustrated and I'm sorry we come across as negative. I guess the forum and the people around us have seen so many people fail, so many people dont understand the extent of the crisis, the new rulings regarding residencia and dont think it applies to them. What you need to do is to learn as much as you can, including the negatives. I'm sure you are capable of looking after yourself and your family, but you need the facts good and bad. Moving to Spain is NOT the cheap, easy option it once was, its mega difficult and if you dont have knowledge or indeed a good buffer of savings, it will be a costly experience. BTW, the EHIC is only for non residents/tourists, not sure about students or their children
> 
> Top tip: Learn the negatives so that you are forewarned
> 
> ...



yes, and for bona fide students


I think that some of the 'don't do it' comments may be from posters who may not have read all the threads that Leanne has posted


if she was saying ''we want to come & start a new life - we haven't got much money, no jobs & a baby' - I'd be the first to say DON'T


but that's not the case - it's a short term thing - she doesn't really have a choice unless she leaves the baby behind - & they are prapred to make the sacrifice of toughing it out - for 9 months


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it changed in 2004 !!!
> 
> 
> maybe Ireland was a bit slow .......... but yes, it's the card which gives you access to emergency healthcare while on holiday in the countries which accept it
> ...


oh we are def a bit behind haha coz i was only in Barcelona 2 years ago and our teacher sent us to get an E111 beforehand, or maybe they just stuck to the old name to save people asking questions. Im covered through my university, it was someone from Norway who just asked me what private healthcare does my boyfriend have, its VHI but the E111 is available also for free, i didnt realise they were from Norway though until after!


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes, and for bona fide students
> 
> 
> I think that some of the 'don't do it' comments may be from posters who may not have read all the threads that Leanne has posted
> ...




Thank you both  i will take on board all postive and negative comments but as it was said, im not looking for a new start in life and an easy way out of my life at home, im doing it as part of my degree and to better my life for the future for my baby and i. I was looking for advice and i got what i came for. I dont expect it to be easy, but whats 9 months. All i can lose is time. And 9 months isnt long. Losing money doesnt bother me as i will gain an experience and education.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> And I have to repreat again to you....it is not 'negative' advice, whatever that is. I am telling you what it costs to live here. It seems you want to hear ...what you want to hear. Fair enough. But be prepared for shocks.
> 
> I note that you are still asking about rent levels for private -non-student? - accommodation in Alicante. That could be more suitable than student accommodation when you have to take a child into account. But you then ask whether landlords would cover all utilities bills for 20 euros a month....
> 
> ...



I was telling somebody else about the EHIC, we are covered privately. 

easypiso.com is a great website for anyone else looking to rent cheaper than going privately where landlords have offered me the whole appartment for 300-400 euro but for someone sharing roughly 160 euro and all bills included from as little as 20per person so for me renting a whole 2/3 bedroom student appartment, not sharing obviously, my bills would be covered at roughly 20-60euro a month depending what way we go about it. Ive said it a few times now, people dont seem to believe me, so here ye go easypiso.com  

I do appreciate all your advice but as somebody said people arent reading the full posts. I am not looking to emmigrate, im going for 9 months as part of my course, with savings and money coming from home each week and renting including bills for roughly 400 in total a month. I think ive made myself pretty clear. 

Im not lookin for it to be easy, just possible and i believe it is. 

I will keep you posted when i start my few months adventure in alicante and hopefully it will encourage other young mothers to fulfill their dreams.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

jojo said:


> You're obviously getting frustrated and I'm sorry we come across as negative. I guess the forum and the people around us have seen so many people fail, so many people dont understand the extent of the crisis, the new rulings regarding residencia and dont think it applies to them. What you need to do is to learn as much as you can, including the negatives. I'm sure you are capable of looking after yourself and your family, but you need the facts good and bad. Moving to Spain is NOT the cheap, easy option it once was, its mega difficult and if you dont have knowledge or indeed a good buffer of savings, it will be a costly experience. BTW, the EHIC is only for non residents/tourists, not sure about students or their children
> 
> Top tip: Learn the negatives so that you are forewarned
> 
> ...


Thank you, it is just frustrating when people try tell me i wont be able to rent and have my bills covered for the price im giving as i have already been in contact with landlords. I will take on board most things stated just not from people stating i wont get by or rent for that cheap or have my bills covered that cheap because i will. It is student accomodation for a reason. So students can afford it. I understand it will be hard, ive always known that, id rather deal with that then regret. Thanks though


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Before I moved out in October I always thought it was gona be alot cheaper than it was, because of my gf being at work all week we get through about 35-50 euros on food Monday to Friday, and then weekends we just do what ever we fancy at the time, sometimes works out cheap, sometimes super expensive. My Gf has been here afew years though and shes great with money so we manage pretty well (she only trusts me with the food that way I'm not gona break the bank  ) 

If you really really want to do this then your always gona be able to afford it, live as cheap as you possibly can for the first 8 weeks or so, get used to prices and then re asses your funds after that is probably the way I'd go. 

Take on board the negatives though just so we don't all say... "I told you so" in a year or so lol but I don't see why you can't do it. Like you said, the worst that can happen is you end up coming home early.


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

Hi Leanne,

I think you're partly right about people a bit negative. I was very put off by all the stuff people told me when I posted here enquiring about moving to Spain. They made it sound close to impossible. The reality was that I got here, got a flat and a job within a week and everything is going fine. I have more disposable income than I had back in the UK and am much happier and less stressed. I see where you're coming from because if I'd taken all the negative stuff on board, I never would have come here. 

The thing is, nobody knows your personality or what you expect from life. Different people have different standards. A lot of people would be miserable living on 1000/month for a family, but if you're sure it will be enough and you're prepared to never go out, eat in restaurants or do the 'Erasmus' party thing (and it sounds like you are prepared for this, as the mother of a young baby), then trust yourself. 

With all due respect to all the posters, I think a lot of people don't realise how bad Ireland is at the moment or how hard it is to be a young person, even in much of Northern Europe. I lived in Ireland for over ten years and it's really NOT that much better than Spain. I left because the living costs were absolutely crippling and the jobs were disappearing. I know statistics say unemployment is lower and social welfare more generous, but you feel the recession there much, much more than in the UK. All my friends have emigrated (many to Spain), are hugely underemployed (common to see graduates doing bar work, like in Spain) or on the dole. The cost of living is also much, much, much higher than in the UK, so I believe you when you say most things are much cheaper. I think you're right there. 

Don't discount the 'negative' advice. Take in on board. People don't want you to come here and realise you don't have enough money, that's all. A lot of people come over to Spain without having thought it through and then things go wrong.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

RichTUK said:


> Before I moved out in October I always thought it was gona be alot cheaper than it was, because of my gf being at work all week we get through about 35-50 euros on food Monday to Friday, and then weekends we just do what ever we fancy at the time, sometimes works out cheap, sometimes super expensive. My Gf has been here afew years though and shes great with money so we manage pretty well (she only trusts me with the food that way I'm not gona break the bank  )
> 
> If you really really want to do this then your always gona be able to afford it, live as cheap as you possibly can for the first 8 weeks or so, get used to prices and then re asses your funds after that is probably the way I'd go.
> 
> Take on board the negatives though just so we don't all say... "I told you so" in a year or so lol but I don't see why you can't do it. Like you said, the worst that can happen is you end up coming home early.


Me and my boyfriend are pretty bad with money but when it comes to it we can save haha we like to treat ourselves a lot ha but we obviously cant in spain. Of course, it is possible. And worst case i have to come home. Thanks for your help, very positive  Are you in student or private accomodation?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

Clemmie00 said:


> Hi Leanne,
> 
> I think you're partly right about people a bit negative. I was very put off by all the stuff people told me when I posted here enquiring about moving to Spain. They made it sound close to impossible. The reality was that I got here, got a flat and a job within a week and everything is going fine. I have more disposable income than I had back in the UK and am much happier and less stressed. I see where you're coming from because if I'd taken all the negative stuff on board, I never would have come here.
> 
> ...


Nice to know there are some positive people out there  Exactly, i know i will be alot happier in Spain even if it is only for 9 months. I may have an easier life here but its not worth being unhappy. Youre right, people dont know my personality, but i am the kind of person that would prefer to live off little to have a better quality of life in Spain. Im pretty sure we will be able to treat ourselves rarely to a cheap meal out but i wont be expecting to. But there is plenty to do in Spain that is free such as nice walks on the beach, even little pic nics on the beach etc and that would keep me happy. I never had a student life as i had a baby half way through my first year in UNI but there are pros and cons. I dont know what im missing out on and being honest, i dont mind. I have the joy of raising my baby in Spain while attending UNI, and thats alot better then doing it in Ireland even if i do have a lot more help here. 

Atleast im planning ahead, and its great to hear positive comments from people that have succeeded over there. Thank you  

Ireland is depressing and expensive, Spain may not be cheap but it is alot cheaper and far from depressing


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Me and my boyfriend are pretty bad with money but when it comes to it we can save haha we like to treat ourselves a lot ha but we obviously cant in spain. Of course, it is possible. And worst case i have to come home. Thanks for your help, very positive  Are you in student or private accomodation?


We are in private through a local agent, managed to get 50 euros off the rent per month with them helping us get a good deal. TBH though that's all down to my girlfriend, she handles pretty much everything apart from what we are gona have for dinner that each evening.

Just make sure to take advantage of all the perks, the weather is free as are days out to the beach, take a little packed lunch and thats a pretty low cost day that will make you feel great. Things like fresh meat come in huge packages so you can easily have a good diet on a budget as long as you dont mind having the same kinda meat for 2 or 3 days the same week. 

If you fancy a little treat maybe go to a little cafe for a cana and tapa for around 1 euro, 1.50, and if you enjoy it and take your time it makes it feel like you have had a nice little day time treat. Even the cheap 2 euro wines are nice if you want to make the evening meal seem abit more special.

Theres loads of ways to not spend much yet feel like your living a great lifestyle. 

Plus I'm willing to bet you will meet others that are living on a lower budget than yours, especially the locals. They will always show you the best and cheapest places to go where you feel like you have had a blow out yet all you have spend is 6 or 7 euros, so 1 of those every couple of weeks isnt gona break the bank.

Also in the UK we used to throw loads of food away cos we didnt eat if fast enough but we hardly ever do that in Spain, the quality of the food seems to be alot better and fresher and you'd be surprised how much that saves you in the long run.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

That's all great to hear  I'm feeling positive now  how much is your rent if you don't mind me asking or could you give me the name of local agents if you could? All I have is easypiso.com which is student accommodation. I'd like to look further. The quality of life is a lot better from what I can see. That's all I wanted was to be near a beach and I will be happy  I'm sure we will afford to treat ourselves once a month at least. I'm excited  are you a resident? I think my boyfriend will take the risk instead.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> That's all great to hear  I'm feeling positive now  how much is your rent if you don't mind me asking or could you give me the name of local agents if you could? All I have is easypiso.com which is student accommodation. I'd like to look further. The quality of life is a lot better from what I can see. That's all I wanted was to be near a beach and I will be happy  I'm sure we will afford to treat ourselves once a month at least. I'm excited  are you a resident? *I think my boyfriend will take the risk instead*.


it will only cost him 10€ to become resident, & you say he has healthcare sorted & you'll have enough in the bank


what's the point of NOT registering???


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> it will only cost him 10&#128; to become resident, & you say he has healthcare sorted & you'll have enough in the bank
> 
> what's the point of NOT registering???


Incase he gets a job paying no tax? Wouldn't it be risky. What if we don't have the full 5 grand come the third month but we still have money coming in from an illegal job, won't they wonder?


----------



## RichTUK (Oct 15, 2012)

Leanne7011 said:


> Incase he gets a job paying no tax? Wouldn't it be risky. What if we don't have the full 5 grand come the third month but we still have money coming in from an illegal job, won't they wonder?


hmm... not advocating breaking the law so hypotheticaly... surely if you banked the money obtained through an illegal job then the illegal worker would deserve to get caught!!


----------



## Clemmie00 (Jun 10, 2012)

RichTUK said:


> We are in private through a local agent, managed to get 50 euros off the rent per month with them helping us get a good deal. TBH though that's all down to my girlfriend, she handles pretty much everything apart from what we are gona have for dinner that each evening.
> 
> Just make sure to take advantage of all the perks, the weather is free as are days out to the beach, take a little packed lunch and thats a pretty low cost day that will make you feel great. Things like fresh meat come in huge packages so you can easily have a good diet on a budget as long as you dont mind having the same kinda meat for 2 or 3 days the same week.
> 
> ...


All true. I don't know how anyone could ever say food costs the same or more in Spain. It's WAY cheaper to eat well, in and out. We had a lovely afternoon out yesterday , went for a cana and tapa for 1.50, sitting out on a terrace in the sun, then went to the park to read for a few hours. This morning, we went to the beach for a walk and it didn't cost a penny. It's just so much easier here to have a nice time without spending money. The weather plays a huge part in that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Leanne7011 said:


> Incase he gets a job paying no tax? Wouldn't it be risky. What if we don't have the full 5 grand come the third month but we still have money coming in from an illegal job, won't they wonder?



I thought you said you'd have 9000 €??


it's a requirement to register - will you have 5000€ when you arrive?

then he should register then - he doesn't have to wait 3 months

& he'd be far more likely to get a legal job if he's registered already, than if the employer had to wait for him to sort it out

& working illegally is just that - illegal & he could get into all sorts of trouble

would you be happy for a foreigner to come to Ireland & work illegally - perhaps taking a job that you need?


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> I thought you said you'd have 9000 &#128;??
> 
> it's a requirement to register - will you have 5000&#128; when you arrive?
> 
> ...


It happens but there is nothing I can do. Foreigners come here and claim welfare , our tax money, but what can I do. We were intending on paying the rent in full upfront to get it out of the way so then what comes in each week from my family an hopefully his job and the rest of our savings we can live on. I didn't realise you can register at the beginning, if he comes he will do that  makes sense


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your prompt answer. I shall try to contact them from Norway.
I do realize that you are from Ireland.
Cheers.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

nidelva said:


> Thanks for your prompt answer. I shall try to contact them from Norway.
> I do realize that you are from Ireland.
> Cheers.


No problem. Where do you intend on travelling to?


----------



## nidelva (Nov 12, 2012)

*useful*



Leanne7011 said:


> No problem. Where do you intend on travelling to?


It will be Alicante or Malaga, we shall try to rent there for several months.However, our plans are still unclear as family here in Norway needs our support.
By the way, I find that your threads have produced useful information for people in different situations. Thanks.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

It is my university that offered us a choice of different places but nowhere in Malaga, however I'd love to rent there. I've been there a lot, it's a lovely place. Have you been to either place? 

Thank you, at least people can learn through my posts as I'd be afraid to ask questions again due to the amount of people giving out lol


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

Leanne7011 said:


> Me and *my boyfriend are pretty bad with money* but when it comes to it we can save haha we like to treat ourselves a lot ha but we obviously cant in spain. Of course, it is possible. And worst case i have to come home. Thanks for your help, very positive  Are you in student or private accomodation?


I've been thinking about this thread today. Yes, you can live on a grand a month.

Your boyfriend has to be the 'nanny', no creche, he stays home and looks after the little one, takes the nipper out, feeds, changes, plays does all the parental things while your at uni; he can't work so put that idea* completely out of the equation*. You 'work' and he will greet you at the door with a happy smile, "had a good day at the office dear" and a glass on plonk on the table waiting for you.

So, you have a grand.

€350 ish for rent and power leaves you €650. You will spend at least €300 on food, no real way round that, no junk food, no ready meals HE needs to cook from scratch using fresh local ingredients to live on that budget but you should have enough for a glass of vino tinto at night. Live on crap and you'll just get depressed. Take a packed lunch, thermos of coffee and a bottle of water to uni with you, it will save you a load over the month.

You'll end up using €50 a month on phone and internet. If you can you and family back home use skype calls which are 'free' to save on your PAYG bill so set your computers and theirs up with skype accounts before you go and make sure its all working.

What I would do if I were you is pay your monthly rent then take €160 a week out of the bank once a week, thats your €650 / 4 and be totally firm with yourselves, you have €160 to last you seven days and cover all the other bills; go and do a weekly shop as much as you can and if you run out of money on day four tough, you have food but *NO MORE money *until the next week. Put a jar in the cupboard and each day put loose change in it, end of the month if you've been good you'll have enough to go and splash out a bit.

This is the plan we gave our two when they fled the nest to the safe cocoon of academia and both survived just fine, in fact my lad (tight fisted that he is) actually saved money!

Have a great time and let us know how you get on.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

bob_bob said:


> I've been thinking about this thread today. Yes, you can live on a grand a month.
> 
> Your boyfriend has to be the 'nanny', no creche, he stays home and looks after the little one, takes the nipper out, feeds, changes, plays does all the parental things while your at uni; he can't work so put that idea* completely out of the equation*. You 'work' and he will greet you at the door with a happy smile, "had a good day at the office dear" and a glass on plonk on the table waiting for you.
> 
> ...


 With the greatest respect to him, when I saw that "bob bob" had posted, I thought he'd give you a tough time. If bob bob thinks its ok, then that is a positive lol!!!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> yes, and for bona fide students
> 
> 
> I think that some of the 'don't do it' comments may be from posters who may not have read all the threads that Leanne has posted
> ...


I don't think anyone has said 'Don't do it'. What HAS been posted relates to the very real difficulties of living in crisis-ridden Spain in 2013. Personally, as I have said, I think it's very important that Leanne should complete her studies. It's hard enough studying when you have to worry about money when there's only one of you....but much worse with a baby. The fact that Leanne won't leave her baby with mum -which, tbh, is what I would have done in her place, shows imo character and responsibility.

One important point for Leanne....do not sign any rental contract until you have inspected the property.

And when I said we spent roughly 150 euros a week on food fror dogs, cats and humans...I forgot that three or four times a year we go to Gibraltar to stock up on veggie nosh...that adds roughly another 100 plus euros a month over the year to our bills so 200 euros a week might be more accurate.

But a lot goes on dog and cat stuff...we're off to the perrera now with bags of goodies....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

mrypg9 said:


> And when I said we spent roughly 150 euros a week on food fror dogs, cats and humans...I forgot that three or four times a year we go to Gibraltar to stock up on veggie nosh...that adds roughly another 100 plus euros a month over the year to our bills so 200 euros a week might be more accurate.


My wife is at present looking after someone on the Isle of Man. She has £125 a week for both of them for food. She was telling me the other day that she has no idea what the others spend it on as they're both eating steak & she has no need of any money every third week !


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

bob_bob said:


> I've been thinking about this thread today. Yes, you can live on a grand a month.
> 
> Your boyfriend has to be the 'nanny', no creche, he stays home and looks after the little one, takes the nipper out, feeds, changes, plays does all the parental things while your at uni; he can't work so put that idea completely out of the equation. You 'work' and he will greet you at the door with a happy smile, "had a good day at the office dear" and a glass on plonk on the table waiting for you.
> 
> ...


This all seems doable, thank you. Hopefully my days won't be too long in UNI as I can imagine my boyfriend takin that role and he will find it pretty tough. But even if he does give up and go home, the money he sends over would cover a crèche. I need a plan b for this situation also. 

I believe there is Aldi and lidl in alicante, that's where we shop here so we will be able to be strict with ourselves hopefully  

This thread was very, very helpful. I appreciate it thanks


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I don't think anyone has said 'Don't do it'. What HAS been posted relates to the very real difficulties of living in crisis-ridden Spain in 2013. Personally, as I have said, I think it's very important that Leanne should complete her studies. It's hard enough studying when you have to worry about money when there's only one of you....but much worse with a baby. The fact that Leanne won't leave her baby with mum -which, tbh, is what I would have done in her place, shows imo character and responsibility.
> 
> One important point for Leanne....do not sign any rental contract until you have inspected the property.
> 
> ...


Thank you. Do you think it is possible to contact a couple landlords and tell them ill be over in August to view and if im satisfied i will put the deposit down immediatly. I really dont want to be forking out for temporary accomodation as soon as i arrive with lots of baggage. 

Thankfully we wont be bringing any animals with us  lol


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> Thank you. Do you think it is possible to contact a couple landlords and tell them ill be over in August to view and if im satisfied i will put the deposit down immediatly. I really dont want to be forking out for temporary accomodation as soon as i arrive with lots of baggage.
> 
> Thankfully we wont be bringing any animals with us  lol


I really admire your determination, Leanne. You really have the right attitude and that will see you through... I was thinking back last night to when I was a student...I lived on air, really! I had an old bike I rode everywhere, dressed like a beatnik -you're not old enough to know what that means and hitchhiked everywhere - in those days it was safe. The older I get, the more I like my creature comforts.

Yes, I would most definitely check out any accommodation before signing. When I was involved in politics rented housing was one of my main preoccupations. We had 'problems' when we first arrived in Spain and rented a piso ...the agents were renting without the landlord's knowledge and were, to put it simply, crooks. After a lot of hassle involving verbals and a smashed car window -I'm still waiting to get my revenge for that- we left after the fourth month of an eleven month contract.

On the surface everything seemed fine...but it turned out the contract was worthless, the agreed rent was almost twice the going rate and promised repairs were not done. We were very new to Spain, green as the grass in County Cork, where my father's family is from, btw. I have heard many other horror stories since then, although to be fair I've heard loads more tales about dreadful tenants.

My main thought when you posted was that everything takes on a different slant when young children are involved. If it were just you and your partner I'm sure you would manage somehow. But you do need to check that the piso is good enough for your toddler.

We came here thankfully without children - although I have a very big boy who has a house very near where I live. But I did come with a very large and much-loved dog...We drove from Prague rather than frighten him by putting him in a crate in the hold of a plane.

One thing I have overlooked...it's said that the part of Spain where we live is one of the most expensive. I don't know enough to compare but if it's true and it's been posted on this forum as being so then life in Alicante may be less expensive than here.
When I lived in London the cost of everyday living was much cheaper than when I lived in the West Country. Of course rents, house prices and travel was more expensive but big city living gives you choice and competition lowers prices. Maybe Alicante is like that...it's much bigger than EStepona, our nearest 'big' town.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

gus-lopez said:


> My wife is at present looking after someone on the Isle of Man. She has £125 a week for both of them for food. She was telling me the other day that she has no idea what the others spend it on as they're both eating steak & she has no need of any money every third week !


I think my partner must spend almost a third of our food bill on dogs and cats. ....our dog and the two feral cats that live in our garden, treats and bones for our neighbour's dogs and loads of dog biscuits, dog food and treats for our abandonados.

What you spend depends on your expectations and what you've been used to. It also depends on your 'plans for the future'. In our case, our aim is to die practically penniless as my son has no need of any inheritance. I have told him he can have my books, DVDs and CDs which include most of the complete works of Beethoven, Mozart, the operas of Puccini and my Wagner operas, including the complete 'Ring' cycle.

When told of this he did not, in my opinion, display the appropriate degree of gratitude......


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I really admire your determination, Leanne. You really have the right attitude and that will see you through... I was thinking back last night to when I was a student...I lived on air, really! I had an old bike I rode everywhere, dressed like a beatnik -you're not old enough to know what that means and hitchhiked everywhere - in those days it was safe. The older I get, the more I like my creature comforts.
> 
> Yes, I would most definitely check out any accommodation before signing. When I was involved in politics rented housing was one of my main preoccupations. We had 'problems' when we first arrived in Spain and rented a piso ...the agents were renting without the landlord's knowledge and were, to put it simply, crooks. After a lot of hassle involving verbals and a smashed car window -I'm still waiting to get my revenge for that- we left after the fourth month of an eleven month contract.
> 
> ...




And do you think pictures would be sufficient? Maybe its safe to go over, have a look, come home, and go back.. May be more expensive but worth it. 

As soon as i sign a contract would i recieve the keys? Maybe i should make the landlord aware that i when i come over i will need to move in almost straight away. Would you think it is too early to start putting appartments on hold for August? 

Thank you  Unfortunately i dont live the typical student like but i look at is as fortunate. My life will begin when most people my age group are only settling down. But as for now, im looking for make the most of every opportunity once it is possible. Ive been head set on moving to Alicante years before i got the grades for UNI, so ive come this far, i really dont want to leave a baby stop me. It has been done before but lets say, by better off people, so i just have to save save save 

Ive also heard horror stories but i always think ill be the lucky one, but i think my luck ran out a long time ago lol  


PS- Id like to thank EVERYONE for all your help, i apologise if ive come across rude or offended anyone in any way, i'm just a bit tired of feeling like people are trying to knock my dream, not just on this forum. But everything, good and bad, is appreciated greatly. Bit of a wake up call too may i add.


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> And do you think pictures would be sufficient? Maybe its safe to go over, have a look, come home, and go back.. May be more expensive but worth it.
> 
> As soon as i sign a contract would i recieve the keys? Maybe i should make the landlord aware that i when i come over i will need to move in almost straight away. Would you think it is too early to start putting appartments on hold for August?
> 
> ...


I had my son when I was the same age as you. It didn't stop me from getting degrees from two Universities and no way will it stop you. We weren't that well-off...but it all took place in the UK, not a foreign country, and that does make a difference. 

Personally, I can only say that I would NEVER sign up for rented accommodation without seeing it first. You should get the keys when you hand over the money but if you have already signed something over the internet or whatever there may be problems if you don't like what you actually find. 
As someone has said, you'll be looking in August, high season when rents are raised considerably. Alicante is I gather very popular with British and Irish tourists so there could be high demand for apartments of all kinds then. I think you'd have to make it very clear to any landlord that you want to see then sign but I honestly don't know what the response would be at that time of year.

When we moved from Prague to Spain we were lucky in that we could stay in my son's house while we looked for something suitable so we were ab;le to have a good look round. It might be a good idea for you to grab a really cheap flight in February or whenever it's cheapest and have a general look round. That way you'll get a 'feel' for things, the layout of the city, the price of things and so on.

I last visited Alicante many years ago, when I was a student...in the 1970s I think. It was quite small and sedate and reminded me a bit of Bournemouth, don't remember why, just that it did. From what I hear there are a lot of British immigrants there now and it's a really big city.


----------



## Leanne7011 (Jan 4, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> I had my son when I was the same age as you. It didn't stop me from getting degrees from two Universities and no way will it stop you. We weren't that well-off...but it all took place in the UK, not a foreign country, and that does make a difference.
> 
> Personally, I can only say that I would NEVER sign up for rented accommodation without seeing it first. You should get the keys when you hand over the money but if you have already signed something over the internet or whatever there may be problems if you don't like what you actually find.
> As someone has said, you'll be looking in August, high season when rents are raised considerably. Alicante is I gather very popular with British and Irish tourists so there could be high demand for apartments of all kinds then. I think you'd have to make it very clear to any landlord that you want to see then sign but I honestly don't know what the response would be at that time of year.
> ...


I will consider going over soon. Would 2 days be sufficient? And say for example, i was happy with certain accomodation would they put it on hold until i arrive again in late august? Im going to have a good look around online and make a few phone calls and suss out cheap flights. 

Thanks


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Leanne7011 said:


> I will consider going over soon. Would 2 days be sufficient? And say for example, i was happy with certain accomodation would they put it on hold until i arrive again in late august? Im going to have a good look around online and make a few phone calls and suss out cheap flights.
> 
> Thanks


I would think two nights...which is three days depending on flight times.

The problem with putting accommodation on hold is that landlords like everyone in business want money...but equally it's good to know that money will be available so you may be able to do that. I must be truthful and say that when I owned property which I rented I wouldn't have done that. But who knows? 

It seems to me that it would be a good idea just to go on a fact-finding mission. Go and look at different types of accommodation, get to know the university campus...Get to know the layout of the place so you'll know distances from uni to home, transport costs, kinds of shops nearby...all those kind of mundane but really very important things.

Who knows, you might make some useful contacts, friends even...Irish people are generally good at that....my uncles certainly were....My Uncle Michael would have chatted happily to the Queen or the Holy Father as if they were old friends if he had come across them...


----------

